# Bestimmte Zelle mit JAva aus einer Excel (.csv)Datei auslesen



## Splexotic (8. November 2017)

Ich habe ein Problem, ich muss von der schule aus ein Noten Durchschnitts Blatt machen. 
Das habe ich soweit geschafft ich habe Name/Datum/Note und alles in einer .csv Datei speichern können.

--Also ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen ich beginne das Programm und kann dann die Note/Datum/Namen und alles einlesen und dann wird das in die .csv Datei eingeschrieben.--

Jetzt ist mein Problem das ich den Code nicht kenne für eine Bestimmte Spalte (ich muss alle Zahlen der Spalte B zusammen rechnen) in Excel auszulesen und in ein weiteres Programm oder Irgendwo hin zu laden/auslesen. ich habe bereits das ganze Forum durchsucht habe aber nichts gefunden was mir helfen könnte.

PS: ich bin erst im 1 Lehrjahr und habe noch fast keine Erfahrung mit dem ganzen Programmieren und so also entschuldigt das ich so was "einfach" fragen muss.

PPS: ich möchte nur wissen wie ich etwas auslesen kann alles andere möchte ich alleine herausfinden und testen das ich das möglichst schnell alleine kann aber mit diesem Problem bin ich am ende und finde nichts was mir hilft.=)

Danke schon im Voraus


----------

